# Concept 1 Chevy Cruze LTZ/SEMA 2011



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Love that rear end/exhaust setup!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice. A little too much for me, but this can pass in my books! Nice build!!!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Love the rear, not a fan of the rest


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

How does it run?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

they painted the antenna lol fail


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

I like the exhaust. Don't care for the two tone color selection and the wheels.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

SEMA is all about the extreme. Good job!!

everyone would be disapointed in seeing a stock vehicle at SEMA...pfftttt


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Get rid of the Ram Air hood and that car would look better IMO.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> they painted the antenna lol fail


Agreed. Looks a little ghetto with the antenna painted. 

Everything else is pretty sweet though.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Love that rear end/exhaust setup!


:10:, what G-Man said... The hood's pretty cool too, but that's it. 

looks a little ghetto thumper.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Get rid of the Ram Air hood and that car would look better IMO.


Although I agree, at least it's functional. Pair it with an SRI and you're looking pretty good...


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

not to sound like a dick but if your partnered with gm how come there really isnt any aftermarket parts from them? didnt they make a gmpp exhaust and intake yet? That or I could be completly wrong about the info I've heard.


----------



## alpinestar (Oct 31, 2011)

You don't sound like a "dick". I'm open to all of the comments because really the basis of the program is for "aftermarket" companies to showcase their products on various platforms. With the Cruze, we utilized parts from Razzi, 3d Carbon, BMC Extreme Customs, MGP Caliper Covers etc. For a company like Pedders, it gives them additional exposure on the Cruze platform so current / potential owners can see what products are out there & available. 

As far as what GM has for the Cruze in their parts department or available, I don't know. We work with other manufacturers such as the ones mentioned above & others like Magnaflow, K&N, Vizualogic etc to promote their products.

We know that this car isn't for everyone and trust me there are 7 other Cruzes here at SEMA that are partner builders with GM. 

Again, in my first posting......like it or not, all that matters for Concept 1 is that GM/Chevrolet is happy with the finished product.

C1



MINI 3NI said:


> not to sound like a dick but if your partnered with gm how come there really isnt any aftermarket parts from them? didnt they make a gmpp exhaust and intake yet? That or I could be completly wrong about the info I've heard.


----------



## C'sCruze9093 (Jul 6, 2011)

exhaust and paint jobs...yes

everything else...NOOO


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Simply awesome, thanks for sharing!


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Although I agree, at least it's functional. Pair it with an SRI and you're looking pretty good...


The air port for the ram air lines up almost perfect with the K&N intake, it would be a nice addition and really get the cold air to the filter. 
Later
Steve


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

I love that subtle roof spoiler. Just sayin'


----------



## alpinestar (Oct 31, 2011)

Picture from the guys at MGP Caliper Covers, SEMA 2011.














alpinestar said:


> New to the group & wanted to share some pics of the Concept 1 Chevy Cruze LTZ that will be on display at SEMA in Las Vegas starting tomorrow.
> 
> We are a partner with General Motors and have built vehicles based on the platforms that GM prefers to promote for the year.
> 
> ...


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Pretty cool. Too bad the engine is so wimpy.
Not one half-way performance engine available on this car that's out for it's second year already.
Inexcusable



alpinestar said:


> New to the group & wanted to share some pics of the Concept 1 Chevy Cruze LTZ that will be on display at SEMA in Las Vegas starting tomorrow.
> 
> We are a partner with General Motors and have built vehicles based on the platforms that GM prefers to promote for the year.
> 
> ...


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

the *ONLY* thing i seen of interest on that car was the roof lip spoiler. 

everything else.. :1poke:

btw, welcome to the forum


----------



## alpinestar (Oct 31, 2011)

Well thank you!

Maybe someone else who's at SEMA will show pics of the other Cruzes' here. 

:th_coolio:



TravsCruze said:


> the *ONLY* thing i seen of interest on that car was the roof lip spoiler.
> 
> everything else.. :1poke:
> 
> btw, welcome to the forum


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

i love it all. looks really sharp


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks like a cross between a GTO (front) and an AMG (Back) but the two tone and the low profile tires make it look ghetto. The side rockers remind me of the 3rd gen camaro RS rockers (me likey). The duck tail is a bit too sharp and pronounced my my taste. Overall nice job though. I really like the exhaust.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

looks awsome thank you for sharing!

Do you know the retail price on the razzi kit? also what are you lowered on?


----------



## alpinestar (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't know the pricing but you can find it under their website.

I used the PEDDERS Xa coil over kit for the suspension. It's the absolute best product out there! I use the Xa kit on my G8 also.

AJ




Hatje said:


> looks awsome thank you for sharing!
> 
> Do you know the retail price on the razzi kit? also what are you lowered on?


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Awesome how is the ride quality on the peddlers ? 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## alpinestar (Oct 31, 2011)

Their product is outstanding!

I plan on lowering the car another 1/2 inch all the way around. The dampers are adjustable for ride quality. 

Can't go wrong w/ their suspension!

AJ




Hatje said:


> Awesome how is the ride quality on the peddlers ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## rajaspidey (Apr 30, 2012)

alpinestar said:


> Pedders Suspension
> Magnaflow Performance Exhaust
> Continental Tires
> Lexani Wheels
> ...



Can you tell us the price & model numbers of things listed ??


----------



## N.O.G8ter (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks good overall. I'd pass on the hood though. Kinda looks like my G8 ccasion14:


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Not my speed, its the american version of riced out. Wheels are horrible, paint is worse, body kit is horrible. It looks like a Saturn.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

is that the normal dual magna exhaust with different tips or a whole new exhaust?


----------

